# 2017 Cruze Door Chime



## Lisritch (Oct 19, 2020)

I have tried Comfort and Convenience...the door chime is off the charts ...ear shattering loud ..also when I back up the rear indicator chime makes me jump...I have added nothing to the car or stereo


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Best bet is taking it to the dealer & see what they say..Since the volume settings in comfort & convenience didn't work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Jb-nyc (Nov 21, 2020)

Lisritch said:


> I have tried Comfort and Convenience...the door chime is off the charts ...ear shattering loud ..also when I back up the rear indicator chime makes me jump...I have added nothing to the car or stereo



Hi - were you ever able to resolve this issue? I have a 2016 Premier and the chimes are at times unbearable. I too have adjusted the setting but it does absolutely nothing! Just purchased so it's out of warranty.
Thank you.


----------



## adamc91115 (Sep 22, 2018)

My 16 Premier does the same thing. It started very sporadic... most of the time the volume level was appropriate, then more and more often it was ear piercing loud. It had gotten loud enough to where neighbors could hear it even with the doors and windows closed on the car.
It literally got so annoying I ended up wiring a switch so i could cut off the driver door speaker when I started the car or was going to be doing something to cause the chime. 
Out of curiosity, do either of you have the premium sound system in your car?


----------



## Jb-nyc (Nov 21, 2020)

I also have the Premier, which I believe comes with the premium sound system.


----------



## Jb-nyc (Nov 21, 2020)

Jb-nyc said:


> I also have the Premier, which I believe comes with the premium sound system.


Maybe there is a way we can somehow start a recall. My sister is a sign language interpreter and she says that the chimes could possibly damage our ears.


----------



## Ryan1221 (Mar 4, 2021)

Oh my gosh I was looking for other people with my problem! I finally found a thread. My cruze has had this exact same issue for 2 years now. It started off sporadic; every once and a while the chime would be excruciating. Now it is every time. Low gas? Loud chime. Start car? Loud chime. Back up sensor? Loud chime. Even my turn signals are getting loud. I bought a new amplifier so hopefully that fixes the issue. In the mean time, putting on my seatbelt before starting the car has helped immensely as the chime does not go off.


----------



## Jb-nyc (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks for the info. and tip on the seat belt. Please let us know how it goes with the new amplifier.


----------



## ccaryl1963 (Feb 8, 2017)

I had the same problem on 2017 Chevy cruise premiere was able to fix it By upgrading my android auto. You can find instructions by googling android auto not working with Chevy my link.


----------



## ccaryl1963 (Feb 8, 2017)

Jb-nyc said:


> Hi - were you ever able to resolve this issue? I have a 2016 Premier and the chimes are at times unbearable. I too have adjusted the setting but it does absolutely nothing! Just purchased so it's out of warranty.
> Thank you.


I had the same problem on 2017 Chevy cruise premiere was able to fix it By upgrading my android auto. You can find instructions by googling android auto not working with Chevy my link


----------



## jacen33 (Jan 16, 2019)

Recently, I added a 4ch amp to my non-bose system using speaker lever inputs for all 4 channels. When I first turned it on my gains on the amp were turned all the way up which was fine, I just kept the volume on the radio very low. But then the chime OMG. sooo loud. and the turn signals. crazy loud. I turned the gain down to a normal level and everything sounds normal now. SO, FWIW, the radio does output these sounds, at a flat level regardless of the radio volume. If the amp gain is too high these sounds will sound too loud. Sounds like the OP is experiencing an intermittent hardware issue.


----------

